# Cinco de Mayo party, need help!



## Drummercook (May 1, 2007)

Hey guys!

so im catering this party on the 5th and i need 3 sitting apps and 3 moving ones.

So far ive got the idea of making like... empanada tarts (dough in a mini muffin tin, then filling, then top with cheese). but should i cook the dough first or not (its pie dough).

Then i was thinking like, fajita sticks. like grill thin sliced marinated flank steak, onions, and peppers, then put a tiny peice of each on a tooth pick.  anyone got a good rub/marinade?

Then i was thinking i could make Alton Brown's nachos. They're made so their individual so they wont be messy for guests and ill serve them with guac, sour cream and salsa.

So thats what ive got so far... Im 16 and this is my first catering job (its for my friend's mom) and theres gonna be like... 20 people. Sorry to make this so quick (i gotta go to school ) but if anyone has any good mexican inspired apps or any ideas for my forementioned problems. That would be fantastic. Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## StirBlue (May 1, 2007)

When you get home from school check this site Cinco de Mayo for more ideas.


----------



## Avlynn (May 2, 2007)

Hmm... Well i am not sure this will work but thought i would share just in case.
It is a hot dip.

pound of ground beef
1 can refried beans
1/2 chopped onion
1 sm can chopped green chilies
1/2 salsa verde

Brown meat (drain if wish). add onion, saute a bit. Add everything else. Mix well. 

You could put that into those scoops with a pinch of grated cheese and some chopped olives. 

Or how about just sliced pieces of Mexican sausage on a tooth pick?

Hmm . . . another thought, like a tortilla with some kind of cheese, mexican spices and sauted peppers and onion. wrap it and slice for a mini pinwheel sandwhich.

Hope that helped some.

Avlynn


----------



## PytnPlace (May 2, 2007)

This is my fajita marinade recipe that I posted yesterday in another thread, it's TNT:


1/4 c. lime juice about 2 limes)
3 Tab. EVOO
3 -4 cloves garlic
3 tsp. soy sauce
1 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp liq smoke
1/2 tsp cayenne
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp onion powder


----------



## QSis (May 2, 2007)

What are "sitting" and "moving" appetizers?  

Some you sit down for, like a first course?  And some you walk around with?

Lee


----------



## StirBlue (May 2, 2007)

Try making a menu and then start checking recipes and it will be much easier.  
Red Barron makes a very good Mexican Pizza that would work very well for your holiday.  Hot dip could be made by melting velveeta cheese and adding ro-tel and serve with chips.  Lipton has some Spanish rice that comes in a package and it is extremely good.  For re-fried beans all you have to do is empty the can in a serving dish top with some cheddar and microwave until warm.  You can warm some flour tortillas in the microwave and serve with some guacamole spread that comes in a jar on the Mexican food isle.  

Keep everything simple and your guest will be happy.


----------



## Lugaru (May 2, 2007)

Let's get some authentic dishes up in this place:

1) Put a little chorizo in your empanada tarts. I've made that exact dish before and it came out great. You can find Spanish or Portugese chorizo at most stores and just give it a quick bake in the oven before using it so you can get the grease out. Chop it into cubes, mix with the shredded cheese and put in the tarts and bake. My tarts where pie crust cut into rounds using a glass. 

2) Chilaquiles: easy to make, think of them as chopped up enchiladas (whatever you guy's imagine when I say enchiladas). Chop a couple of packages of corn tortillas into large (1 inch) squares and lay them flat in a cookie sheet. Spray with cooking spray, broil until golden and toss them into a pan. In the pan add some enchilada sauce and chunks of cooked chiken, pork or beef. On top you can sprinkle some cheese and your all set, an easy and totally authentic mexican recipe that's great for filling your guests. Substitute enchilada sauce for green salasa and serve side by side, green and red chilaquiles. That would impress even Mexican guests. 

3) Tostadas: buy the big round tortilla chips (they should look like a thin fried tortilla) and coat with a smudge of refried beans, some cooked shredded meat (pork or chicken), shredded lettuce, red onion and shredded cheese. Tostadas are very authentic, very easy and perfectly hand held. 

4) Mole: "they say in Oaxaca, you drink coffee with mezcal...". For Mole just track down a jar of doña maria, costeño or any other brand and mix the contents with 3 jars of water (use the same jar to measure) and it will eventually simmer into a thick pre-hispanic sauce of chillies, savory spices, chocolate, seeds, peanuts and other great stuff. Add chunks of cooked chicken breast and thigh, serve on white rice with tortillas. For extra credit sprinkle a few sesame seeds over your dish before serving. 

5) Quesadillas: put each flour tortilla on the eye of the stove for about 5 seconds to toast and remove (I recomend using tongs, but I do it bare handed). Once you've got a bunch ready sandwich a lot of shredded cheese between two tortillas and put them in the oven to bake in batches to melt the cheese. Cut into quarters and serve with various salsas. You can put any combination of meats inside or chorizo, heck, we even eat them with Ham inside in Mexico calling them syncronizadas. 

6) Authentic "salsa" aka pico de gallo: cut several tomatoes, one onion and a couple of jalapenos into small (1 cm) cubes. On top of this squeeze some fresh lime and throw in some cilantro. Great on tostadas and as a sauce for quesadillas, tacos, tostadas...

Let me know if you need more ideas...


----------



## Drummercook (May 3, 2007)

**

Wow guys!! Thank you all so much. This is perfect. I'll definately use that fajita marinade and im gonna write down those authentic recipes for later, even if i dont use all of them at the party. That chorizo idea is cool too. Thanks again!!!


----------



## college_cook (May 3, 2007)

Taquitos would make a great app, small and not messy for guests, and super easy for you to make.  Just get together your favorite taco filling, ground beef, or pulled pork or pulled chicken work well, and roll them into a corn tortilla blanched in hot oil for about 1-2 seconds, and then deep fry them.


----------



## YT2095 (May 3, 2007)

thats 3 times now I`ve clicked on a link and it`s opened up a totaly different thread???

Sorry each, I never meant to post in here.


----------



## StirBlue (May 3, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> thats 3 times now I`ve clicked on a link and it`s opened up a totaly different thread???
> 
> Sorry each, I never meant to post in here.


 
I thought you were bringing dessert YT..... Go....March to your Naughty Corner!


----------

